# XMG-PCGH-Notebooks mit Geforce GTX 1060 oder GTX 1070 [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *XMG-PCGH-Notebooks mit Geforce GTX 1060 oder GTX 1070 [Anzeige]* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *XMG-PCGH-Notebooks mit Geforce GTX 1060 oder GTX 1070 [Anzeige]*


----------



## phila_delphia (4. Dezember 2016)

Da habt ihr ein richitg schönes Paket gepackt. Ich fand schon die Medion Kooperation gut; denn dabei wurde in der Regel auch auf ordentliche Barebones gesetzt (MSI oder Clevo);

die XMG sind aber dezenter, der Support ist sehr gut und die Extras (+6 Monate Schnellreparatur und 1 Jahr PCGH Online Abo sind schwer in Ordnung) zum reduzierten Preis sind klasse.

Am spannendsten finde ich, dass auf der PCGH Seite von XMG noch andere Notebooks unter comming soon vermerkt sind ^^

Grüße

phila

P.S.: Hört sich beim Durchlesen ein bißchen wie ein gekaufter Kommentar an, aber ich bin mit meinen mySN Notebooks seit Jahren sehr zufrieden.

P.P.S.: Alleine das Flexi Charge Feature sollte Clevo endlich gefixed bekommen. Aber das ist im Moment bei alles Resellern gleich.


----------



## BeaverCheese (4. Dezember 2016)

Schenker Technologies nennen die sich jetzt?

Welche Technologien haben die denn entwickelt???

Die stecken RAM und Festplatten in Notebooks


----------



## Freakless08 (4. Dezember 2016)

BeaverCheese schrieb:


> Schenker Technologies nennen die sich jetzt?
> 
> Welche Technologien haben die denn entwickelt???
> 
> Die stecken RAM und Festplatten in Notebooks



Das macht eher die Firma Clevo für Schenker, genauso wie Clevo das auch für etliche andere Firmen macht.


----------



## Abductee (4. Dezember 2016)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Das macht eher die Firma Clevo für Schenker, genauso wie Clevo das auch für etliche andere Firmen macht.



Bei der großen Konfigurationsmöglichkeit unwahrscheinlich.
Dank den großzügigen Wartungsklappen ist das aber schnell erledigt.


----------

